# PPF Telford Area



## ed87

Hi all, just took delivery of my new XE and want some bits PPF'ing on it ideally (boot sill, lower skirt sills, etc.). Can anyone recommend anywhere around telford or the West Midlands that's good and decently priced. I'm also really keen that they don't cut the film on the car!

Thanks in advance and mods apologies if this is the wrong section for this.


----------



## Gleammachine

Speak to Benjamin at Autowerx Detailing, based in Telford, good lad with the correct work ethics.


----------

